# Pig roasting



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Went to a pig roast this past weekend in Texas held by my son's best friend. He built his own portable pig roaster and cooked the pig for 10 hours.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

...but how did it taste? Looks AWESOME! :dr


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

:dr

Me want roast pig...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> :dr
> 
> Me want roast pig...


:tpd: Even after eating I am sure I could have a hunk of that hog.:dr:dr:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

roast pig is so good....:dr


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> ...but how did it taste? Looks AWESOME! :dr


It was great! He started seasoning it on Thursday and then he injected more cajun marinade into it on Friday. After it cooled enough to touch, he pulled all the meat off and stacked on platters to make it easy for people to get to the meat. Some of us stood around and made sure the babyback ribs never made it to the platters though.

He used hickory and pecan for the wood. By the way, Carter and a friend of his built the roasting rig for under $200 and it's portable (after it cools off).

I rewarded him with a couple of good cigars.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> I rewarded him with a couple of good cigars.


That's how BOTLs do business! WTG! :tu

Mmmm....pig. :dr


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got hungry reading this thread.. 
is it my lunch hour yet?
:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> It was great! He started seasoning it on Thursday and then he injected more cajun marinade into it on Friday. After it cooled enough to touch, he pulled all the meat off and stacked on platters to make it easy for people to get to the meat. Some of us stood around and made sure the babyback ribs never made it to the platters though.
> 
> He used hickory and pecan for the wood. By the way, Carter and a friend of his built the roasting rig for under $200 and it's portable (after it cools off).
> 
> I rewarded him with a couple of good cigars.


That's just awesome bro. I really want to do a pig in the ground like we used to growing up, but don't have as much land as we did growing up. City ordnance would prolly frown up that here!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lookin good. Did yall use two grates to flip that pig?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

bigswol2 said:


> Lookin good. Did yall use two grates to flip that pig?


The cooking surfaces are to heavy expanded metal grids welded onto a steel frame. After the pig is placed between the two frames, they are bolted together. A heavy rod is welded on the bottom of one and that is the "axle" that rotates the frame. You can't see it from the photos, but it has a big sprocket on one end. It's has an electric motor that rotates the frame at 1.6 rpms.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

If anyone is interested in the plans, Carter is supposed to be sending me a set.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

<---- raises hand!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

That looks fantastic! It's a good thing I've got my own pig roasting coming up soon.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

That looks delicious! 

IMO nothing beats a big hunk of pork!


----------



## Diesel Grinch (Oct 15, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> If anyone is interested in the plans, Carter is supposed to be sending me a set.


Always wanted my own roaster. If you wouldn't mine sending a set of the plans this way.

Dg


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good! Got me all juiced up now :dr



boonedoggle said:


> That's just awesome bro. I really want to do a pig in the ground like we used to growing up, but don't have as much land as we did growing up. City ordnance would prolly frown up that here!


I've gotten to old to dig a pit these days! I'll stick to my smoker rig.


----------

